
The Democratic Party Establishment Is Finished - miraj
http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/politics/2016/11/the_democratic_party_establishment_is_finished_after_trump.html
======
Overtonwindow
Alternative title: A liberal member of the media faces the harsh light of
reality.

------
jaffa214525
> The Democrats will now control next to nothing above the municipal level.

That is the first sentence. Is the author aware of governor's or even state
governments?

~~~
glibgil
He is aware and called the governorships and state governments that Democrats
do hold "next to nothing"

